# Can you paint PVC pipe?



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you paint PVC pipe? I'm assuming that you can but just wondering if the paint will stick or if somehing should be put on the PVC to keep the paint from peeling?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A high bond primer might work for awhile but your best bet is to use a plastic paint or plastic primer and then whatever you want over the top.

Krylon Fusion only comes in rattle cans but in a rainbow of colors. I think they make a clear coat too. It is formulated especially for plastics (although you can use it on other things). I don't think they make a plastic primer but I haven't looked in awhile. I've refinished outdoor playground equipment that was faded with it and it has held up well even with kids climbing all over it. I used it on pvc pipe a client wanted to disguise/hide a bit and worked great. Painted a hard hat "fairytale pink" and glued silk flowers to it for my ex-so and she wore it proudly for television appearances when the children's museum we working on was under construction. Paint held up and never chipped off of it. 

Not sure this color chart is current but it will give you an idea of your choices. Colors look rather washed out even on my color corrected and calibrated screen but your paint store should have a color chart. 










Rustoleum also make plastic paints in rattle cans but with more limited color options. They do make a plastic primer sold in both rattle cans and liquid form. I honestly have not used the Rustoleum plastic products but the company is usually pretty honest about its products so the primer would be worth a try.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

kennykenny said:


> Can you paint PVC pipe? I'm assuming that you can but just wondering if the paint will stick or if somehing should be put on the PVC to keep the paint from peeling?


 anytime we painted pvc pipe we lightly sanded the pipe primed then painted....worked out fine...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks,

This info helps me as PVC outside furniture is popular here but I don't like the white pvc look.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Benjamin Moore exterior low luster, MoorGard, will bond to PVC no prep no prime, and you couldn't chip it off if you tried. I sampled it extensively on glossy PVC and impressed the hell out of the guys at a couple of BM stores. They even gave me free pants. I'm sure the technology, 100% premium acylic (not all 100% acylics are the same) on the whole exterior Moor line, MoorLife (flat) MoorGard, and MoorGlo (soft gloss) is comparable in bonding quality.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

XIM, or an epoxy primer is a good bond coat. Otherwise, an acrylic bonding primer after a light sanding/cleaning, as suggested.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

I recommend XIM-UMA (Urethane-Modified Acrylic). This is a high-adhesion water-based product that you can apply almost any finish over.


----------

